# bhyve, type 1 or 2



## garegin (Mar 6, 2014)

Is bhyve a hosted or native hypervisor?
I think this link is mistaken.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

There's no clear distinction between type 1 and type 2. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor#Classification


----------



## garegin (Mar 7, 2014)

yeah, but if Hyper-V and KVM are considered layer 1, than bhyve should be too.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2014)

garegin said:
			
		

> yeah, but if Hyper-V and KVM are considered layer 1, than bhyve should be too.


I would consider VMWare ESXi a type 1 because it runs on bare metal. One can argue that a kernel module also runs on bare metal but a kernel without the rest of the operating system can't do much. Making it more a type 2. As I said, there's no clear distinction.


----------

